# Keratin?



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I have wavy, kinda frizzy hair. I'm hearing a lot of buzz about Keratin treatments. Are they worth it?


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think it should hurt anyway!..

From what I know about keratin, it's the basic building block in your body that creates the hair & nail cells for growth. I have heard more keratin causes stronger hair. (so less breakage = less frizzy??) 

But I don't "think" it would change the wavy of the hair.
Plus not sure if the keratin can be absorbed thru the skin/fair follicle. Ie- don't know if shampoo/conditioners with keratin would work??? but worth a try.

From past & from what I hear, vitamin supplements or gelatin/keratin pills DO work.. however, think how long it takes to grow the hair out... FOr the extra keratin to be in all the hair cells, you'd have to take the supplements for years & years before "all" your hair would have the added strength (if that's the only way to deliver the extra keratin.) 

I DO know/remember that my nails grew much faster & healthier when I was on the supplements with keratin in them.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

Its well worth it and not damaging at all to your hair. My hair, like yours is wavy. When its humid it frizzes and I can't stand it so I get one at the beginning of every summer. It only lasts a few months, keeps the frizz out and my hair stays the way I want it no matter how hot or humid the weather is..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

Chelle D said:


> I don't think it should hurt anyway!..
> 
> From what I know about keratin, it's the basic building block in your body that creates the hair & nail cells for growth. I have heard more keratin causes stronger hair. (so less breakage = less frizzy??)
> 
> ...


It does take the wave out although not permanently. It makes the hair pin straight. Also, you need to by non acetone shampoo and conditioner or it will strip the keratin off the hair.

I didn't know they had keratin pills. I'll try it....maybe I won't need a treatment next summer. Thanks for the tip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks folks. Posting a pic below. I'm mainly looking for a way to control the frizz but wouldn't mind it it were straight. Ignore the dirty mirror!
View attachment 5817


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

It didn't work for my hair, but it might for yours. Might as well give it a shot.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Look up the Curly Girl method. My hair is curlier than yours, but frizz is a real problem for me and I tried lots of things over the years and finally found CG and it works like a charm. Things I do:

- only shampoo every 3-5 days. To style between times, wet hair down and use spray gel/mousse
- only use a natural shampoo - I use Dr. Bronners castille soap. No Poo would be even better but I haven't bought any yet - only had it in the salon.
- use a high quality conditioner and DO NOT RINSE IT OUT. Only use enough so that you can work it through your hair and leave it in - this takes a bit of experimentation but is well worth it.
- do not use a towel - I use an old T shirt - it's much softer on the hair. And never towel dry your hair - only squeeze it.
- NEVER comb your hair with a fine tooth comb, or use a brush. And never when dry. The only time I comb my hair is when it's wet, and only with a wide tooth wooden comb or my fingers
- Do not ever allow someone to cut your hair when dry, or comb it out, or blow dry it, or do any of those other nasty things salons do. Never color your hair, or perm it, or straighten it or use a curling iron. Blow dryers are your enemy. I cut my own hair now - haven't spent a cent on it for almost two years. It air dries.

And if y'all think I look like a hippie freak - there's a pic of me in my profile, that's about what it looks like usually. People actually stop me on the street and ask me how I do my hair.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I've done a few keratin treatments. I love them. Makes it SO easy to do my hair in the morning. And it seems to me that it's calmed down a lot of the random spotty curl I used to have and even now, it's been probably a year since I had one and my hair still behaves.

Expensive, but super worth it!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I see the word keratin in association with Brazilian Blow Dry, so......

after getting regular relaxers for several decades, I am very happy with the Brazilians and it taught me that I should only use sulfate free shampoos.

Since my hair is not dried out, I don't need to get it trimmed as often, so it's about 3 inches longer than when I was in my 40s.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope - you do have beautiful hair. I am envious. Mine just waves a little. 

I do blow dry it, and flat iron it a lot. Hub really likes it straight plus working out in the morning, it gets really sweaty and gross so I end up washing it. I think I'm going to lay off the shampoo and just rinse/condition it more. 

But the Keratin is a must, I think.


----------

